# Missouri house and 4 acres update



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

As of today the property is no long listed with this realtor 
and will be removed from the GSBOR website.

If anyone is interested in this property they should contact me.


----------



## tarmogoyf (Feb 12, 2010)

Any photos?


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

You can find pictures here


http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/3102-S-33rd-Rd-Humansville-MO-65674/2130218278_zpid/


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

can't believe it hasn't been snapped up! that is a nice looking property


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you chewie. It is a beautiful property and I worked hard to make it so. B The natural beauty is seen looking out each window. There maybe too many windows but I guarantee there is beauty to see from each one. Sometimes I just stand and gaze out those windows enjoying the beauty.

If I were younger, or still had my health, I would never leave.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you chewie. It is a beautiful property and I worked hard to make it so. B The natural beauty is seen looking out each window. There maybe too many windows but I guarantee there is beauty to see from each one. Sometimes I just stand and gaze out those windows enjoying the beauty.

If I were younger, or still had my health, I would never leave.


----------



## aprild2404 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have never posted but did send you a private message.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

If I had the money,I'd buy it just to get to dig thru the barn..


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

How much are you wanting for it? I went to the original thread but didn't find any info on price.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I have the place priced at $45000 and now I am putting in a new heating/cooling system. The original source died after 26 years of good service.
This new source will be state of the art energy efficient.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Not trying to be nosey, but once you leave there, where will you go?

Mon


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Mon, that is rather a personal question, especially on an open forum.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Would your home pass an FHA inspection?


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I just read their checklist and I doubt it would. 
There is not 18 inches under the house except between the joists.


----------



## Sunnylander (Jan 12, 2012)

nice place...


----------

